

Best use of subdomains ever? - dugmartin
http://this.is.the.most.awesome.book.to.teach.you.how.to.do.stuff.withdjango.com/

======
dugmartin
My friend Paul (one of the authors) just shared this url with me. Anyone have
any other examples of subdomains as sentences? I'm just curious.

~~~
Khao
My online portfolio is hello.my.name.is.[myname].me and I redirect all traffic
that does not include this prefix to include it. It's a fun and neat little
trick. This way if I give my url to someone I can give the short version and
when they type it they are redirected to the longer url.

------
yuvadam
There's nothing special about this.

This works with any domain that has *.example.com pointing to the right place.

------
fagatini
<http://rails.core.is.full.of.fa.gs>

------
robwgibbons
Why?

